# I want to trade Rip.



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

The more I watch Stuckey. The more I realize that our team needs a true penetrator. It's something that has been missing from our team for awhile now. Sliding Stuckey into the starting 5 would give our team a whole new look. I would really like to see Rip be the one to go. For what exactly is tough. We need a big man, but they just aren't easy to come by.

So I guess what I am trying to say is... We need more penetrating and less watching Rip drop one into the net off of a screen. It's getting too easy to guard, people are starting to catch up to Rip. It's getting very predictable.

Maybe something along the lines of Rip to New York for their pick and David Lee?


----------



## STUCKEY! (Aug 31, 2005)

Stuckey is hot and all... but I see no reason to get rid of Rip. That is madness! If anything Rips game seems to be geting better with age, he has made great strides on defense and has developed a consistant 3 point shot. Another thing why would we want David Lee when we have Amir developing and Maxiell?:thinking2:


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Well I don't think that Maxiell will be here much longer. It's obvious that Amir will be taking over. I just think David Lee fits all too well in Detroit.


----------



## STUCKEY! (Aug 31, 2005)

Ruff Draft said:


> *Well I don't think that Maxiell will be here much longer*. It's obvious that Amir will be taking over. *I just think David Lee fits all too well in Detroit*.


Why do you say that? He would be a good fit... but not worth Rip unless we are rebuilding. We have enough people on our team to score easy baskets, imo its just a matter of Flip Saunders to stop sucking as a coach and for Rasheed to man up and go down low.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

I dunno. I just think our offense is all too predictable. We saw last year what happens when people shut down Chauncey. Teams are catching up to Rip. I really want a slasher in the line-up.

Rasheed is a whole different topic


----------



## STUCKEY! (Aug 31, 2005)

Ruff Draft said:


> I dunno.* I just think our offense is all too predictable*. We saw last year what happens when *people shut down Chauncey*. Teams are catching up to Rip. I really want a slasher in the line-up.
> 
> Rasheed is a whole different topic


Fair enough, but I think that is a coaching problem tbh, and I think the added rest this year will allow Rip and Chauncey to show up these playoffs instead of vanishing from the face of the earth.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Giving them rest while the Zoo Crew takes over will be quite positive as well. There are a lot of pieces that have to come together for us to succeed this year. Things have got to change if they don't though... Big targets on Flip, Sheeds post game, and the rest of the starters showing up.


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

Ruff, I'm going to be honest you seem to be more of a proponent of change in general than one trade in particular. Trade this on the draft day, trade Rip, allow Maxiell to walk... etc. You seem pretty set on the fact that the Pistons as they are are not good enough. Kind of depressing  I'm going to be honest: I love where we are.

Rip Hamilton isn't our primary playmaker. He may be a leading scorer, but he does what he needs to do very well. He shoots a high percentage, works without the ball, plays defense... you can't ask much more of him. If teams were catching on to his game he wouldn't be averaging 49% from the field, 44% from beyond the arc. He's doing very well right now.

Watch Stuckey carefully and you'll see that his true value as a slasher comes when Billups is off the floor and he can take over as the primary ballhandler. When he is on the floor with Billups he isn't nearly as good at running without the ball as Rip is.


----------



## Goubot (Aug 16, 2006)

Hamilton's overall numbers are down this year, but a lot of that is because he had a weak start of the season. Since then, his production has been on par with the rest of his Pistons career, and his percentages have even been higher. There isn't any real evidence that other players have figured him out, really. It would be nice to have someone in the starting lineup other than Billups who can reliably get to the line.

I think that Stuckey in his current role is perfect for now. I don't see him as much of an option at shooting guard, especially as a starter. He's been at his best running the offense of the second unit and creating for himself if need be. He's not great playing off the ball with Billups because his jumper is weak and his strengths are marginalized. 

David Thorpe recently wrote a piece saying that Stuckey should work to play like Deron Williams, who punishes smaller guards inside. I think he'll eventually be able to play with a similar level of toughness, but he's not there yet, and he probably won't be doing that against shooting guards. 

David Lee is a good piece, but I'm not convinced that he's much better than Maxiell, if at all. He's a better rebounder and hits the offensive board enough that he gets points on tip-ins (which explains his high percentages), but he's an inferior defender. I'd take the David Lee of last year over Maxiell this year since that was just crazy efficiency and rebounding, but he may have been over his head there. Lots of Knicks fans like Lee and they have a GM who isn't a complete idiot now (meaning that he should recognize that Lee's one of the only Knicks worth keeping around), so I doubt they bite on this. 

I'm sure that, if it came down to it, the Pistons could get better value for Rip anyway.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

Why would New York give up their pick AND David Lee for Rip Hamilton, when the front office wants to rebuild through the draft?

You have to THINK when making trade ideas. David Lee isn't even available by himself, much less packaged with what is currently the 5th pick?


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Luke Walton?


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

just brainstorming

camby for hamilton?

i dont know anything about these 2 teams so its probably a stupid thought

denver would put K-mart in at C and nene at PF

denver gets that guard to compliment AI

detroit gets a top 5 defensive player


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

I love our team as well. I just like trading players and making up trades


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

I was going to start a new thread, but thought I'd just ask in here. Will Rip ever stop wearing that mask? I think it needs to go already.


----------



## STUCKEY! (Aug 31, 2005)

Kekai said:


> I was going to start a new thread, but thought I'd just ask in here. Will Rip ever stop wearing that mask? I think it needs to go already.


Not Likely, he is too scared he will break it again.


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

Kekai said:


> I was going to start a new thread, but thought I'd just ask in here. Will Rip ever stop wearing that mask? I think it needs to go already.


He went without it for a month or so late in the season during which he broke his nose most recently. He played absolutely horrible basketball, was very timid with the ball and going through screens. He just wasn't himself because he was afraid of breaking the nose again. He went back to it and his game picked right up. So as far as I can tell, he's going to continue wearing it for the remainder of his career.


----------



## Deke (Jul 27, 2005)

stuckey is so ****ing overrated. dude cant even shoot .400. i hope yall trade rip too, so we can beat your *** in the playoffs by putting the ball in stuckeys hands.


----------



## STUCKEY! (Aug 31, 2005)

Deke said:


> stuckey is so ****ing overrated. dude cant even shoot .400. i hope yall trade rip too, so we can beat your *** in the playoffs by putting the ball in stuckeys hands.


Stuckey has the potential to be a great player. His shot needs work but he has very good slashing skills and can get to the rim with ease. He just doesn't get alot of calls in his favor because hes a rookie. Also to be fair its his first post season, can't judge him just on that.


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

Deke said:


> stuckey is so ****ing overrated. dude cant even shoot .400. i hope yall trade rip too, so we can beat your *** in the playoffs by putting the ball in stuckeys hands.


Don't you need to make the playoffs first?


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Ruff Draft said:


> The more I watch Stuckey. The more I realize that our team needs a true penetrator. It's something that has been missing from our team for awhile now. Sliding Stuckey into the starting 5 would give our team a whole new look. I would really like to see Rip be the one to go. For what exactly is tough. We need a big man, but they just aren't easy to come by.
> 
> So I guess what I am trying to say is... We need more penetrating and less watching Rip drop one into the net off of a screen. It's getting too easy to guard, people are starting to catch up to Rip. It's getting very predictable.
> 
> Maybe something along the lines of Rip to New York for their pick and David Lee?


Please tell me that the last line wasn't for real? There's no way Rip is worth David and a pick. As much of love as I have for Rip, he's not even worth David straight up. I don't think he needs to go, I don't even see him as a problem. However, I do see Stuckey molding real well into Billup's heir. I believe that in a few years, Stuckey will be a Billups v.2.0. I like Stuckey's game, but it's not good enough to replace Rips... yet.


----------



## Deke (Jul 27, 2005)

jvanbusk said:


> Don't you need to make the playoffs first?


we made it last 3 years. well be back. 1 year missing aint the end. we are top 5 youngest teams in nba and got a lottery pick on the way.


----------



## ike (May 24, 2006)

Rip is the last guy I would trade from this team. He's the only one showing up constantly in the playoffs. He doesn't hold the ball too much compared to other top shooting guards and he has maybe the best mid-range jumper in the league. He's very effective coming off the screens. If we had a better coach we would get more out of him. 

I don't see Stuckey ever getting to the same level of Rip. He can't hit a jumpshot and he's easy to guard when teams pay more attention to him and scouting overall, like now in the playoffs. He shouldn't be even getting any minutes right now because he's been absolutely terrible. Put Lindsey to Chaunceys backup and Dixon to Hamiltons...


----------



## STUCKEY! (Aug 31, 2005)

ike said:


> Rip is the last guy I would trade from this team. *He's the only one showing up constantly in the playoffs*. He doesn't hold the ball too much compared to other top shooting guards and he has maybe the best mid-range jumper in the league. He's very effective coming off the screens. If we had a better coach we would get more out of him.
> 
> I don't see Stuckey ever getting to the same level of Rip. He can't hit a jumpshot and he's easy to guard when teams pay more attention to him and scouting overall, like now in the playoffs. He shouldn't be even getting any minutes right now because *he's been absolutely terrible*. Put Lindsey to Chaunceys backup and Dixon to Hamiltons...


Tayshaun has showed up every game defensively and offensively. To be fair hes a rookie, but this Stuckey kid still has mad game and to discredit it just because he hasn't played well in this series is stupid imo.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

please trade RIP..........to denver. nuggets fans are very interested in RIP or Redd


----------



## ike (May 24, 2006)

SHEED! said:


> Tayshaun has showed up every game defensively and offensively. To be fair hes a rookie, but this Stuckey kid still has mad game and to discredit it just because he hasn't played well in this series is stupid imo.


I knew this would happen...

I didn't mean to discredit him because of this series, but I don't think he can help this team right now. I hope he just have had a couple of bad games and proves me wrong and I also hope he continues to develop and proves me wrong about not reaching Rips level.. But as of now, I would like to see more Lindsey and Dixon.. I didn't mean to be so negative towards him. I think this team could use him a lot more if we had more movement on offense. That would make it easier to him to penetrate when catching defenders out of position.

If I remember right Tayshaun was struggling big time againts Cavs last year..


----------



## STUCKEY! (Aug 31, 2005)

ike said:


> I knew this would happen...
> 
> I didn't mean to discredit him because of this series, but I don't think he can help this team right now. I hope he just have had a couple of bad games and proves me wrong and I also hope he continues to develop and proves me wrong about not reaching Rips level.. But as of now, I* would like to see more Lindsey and Dixon.. *I didn't mean to be so negative towards him. I think this team could use him a lot more if we had more movement on offense. That would make it easier to him to penetrate when catching defenders out of position.
> 
> If I remember right *Tayshaun was struggling big time againts Cavs last year*..


Lindsey and Dixon should see more time but I think Stuckey has played better then Jarvis so what I would do is cut Jarvis out of the rotation until he gets his head out of his ***. And in regards to Tayshaun yeah he sucked last year but *this year *he is playing well.


----------



## Deke (Jul 27, 2005)

rodney stuckey is the most overrated rookie in the nba. some people saying hes the next dwade....

he can attack the paint decent but thats where his talent ends. hes supposed to be a pg but his passing skills are average. hes one of the most inefficient players in the nba. his jump shot isnt much better then mine and he cant rebound for **** for someone 6,5 playing pg. and his defense is mediocre.

he could be good but hes got ALOT of work to do. hes the rawest player in the nba.


----------



## ike (May 24, 2006)

Well he's not that bad, even though I wanted to see more from him in the playoffs.. I think it's mostly because these are his first playoffs games. Though not everybody suck in their playoffs debuts. I think he need to calm down a little bit, he's trying to do everything a little bit too fast like driving to the basket and getting blocked numerous times. He's probably forcing the issue a bit too much right now. 

I disagree with you Zeke about his rebounding. I think he catches some harder ones too which many point guards wouldn't get. 

I hope he'll play better againts Orlando, because right now the bench isn't producing too much. I hope Jarvis Hayes gets also more minutes so he can contribute. He can get really hot on offense and be an x-factor out there...


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Deke said:


> rodney stuckey is the most overrated rookie in the nba. some people saying hes the next dwade....
> 
> he can attack the paint decent but thats where his talent ends. hes supposed to be a pg but his passing skills are average. hes one of the most inefficient players in the nba. his jump shot isnt much better then mine and he cant rebound for **** for someone 6,5 playing pg. and his defense is mediocre.
> 
> he could be good but hes got ALOT of work to do. hes the rawest player in the nba.


I really don't know what to say. Have you watched basketball at all this year?


----------



## STUCKEY! (Aug 31, 2005)

Deke said:


> rodney stuckey is the* most overrated rookie in the nb*a. some people saying hes the next dwade....
> 
> he can attack the paint decent but thats *where his talent ends*. hes supposed to be a* pg *but his passing skills are average. hes one of the most *inefficient players in the nba*. his jump shot isnt much better *then mine and he cant rebound for **** *for someone 6,5 playing pg. and his defense is mediocre.
> 
> he could be good but hes got ALOT of work to do. *hes the rawest player in the nba*.


All wrong. Please watch the games instead of look at boxscores. Obviously you didnt watch a single game he played in the regular season as well.:raised_ey


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

camby, a 1st, and we will forfeit every game we play against detroit. deal?


----------



## Deke (Jul 27, 2005)

SHEED! said:


> All wrong. Please watch the games instead of look at boxscores. Obviously you didnt watch a single game he played in the regular season as well.:raised_ey


im so wrong but you didnt explain why. i dont claim to have watched all his games. but what i did see was people severely overrating him. how can you be so great if you cant shoot,rebound,or play defense?

thats basically the skills you need to be a superstar...
and hes supposed to be dwayne wade? HA

pistons fans are delusional about their young talent. sure they have some decent role players but they think there will be no repercussion when billups,rip,and sheed fall off drastically in a year or two and that dumars will miraculously keep them in the title picture til the end of time with stuckey,amir,and samb being the cornerstones of this ''dream dynasty''.

its just dumb.

players might breakout but the pistons will get worse before they get better then they are today.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Deke said:


> rodney stuckey is the most overrated rookie in the nba. some people saying hes the next dwade....
> 
> he can attack the paint decent but thats where his talent ends. hes supposed to be a pg but his passing skills are average. hes one of the most inefficient players in the nba. his jump shot isnt much better then mine and he cant rebound for **** for someone 6,5 playing pg. and his defense is mediocre.
> 
> he could be good but hes got ALOT of work to do. hes the rawest player in the nba.


You clearly haven't watched him play. His jump shot is not great, but it is further along than Wade's was his rookie year, and he's a very good rebounder for a point guard. I don't know where you got that from.

As a point guard he makes a lot of nice passes, but he's not a probing water-bug guard so he's not going to get high assist numbers. He can definately get the ball to the open guy though.

He has similar game to players like Dwyane Wade and Baron Davis, but doesn't quite have their athleticism.


----------



## Deke (Jul 27, 2005)

MLKG said:


> You clearly haven't watched him play. His jump shot is not great, but it is further along than Wade's was his rookie year, and he's a very good rebounder for a point guard. I don't know where you got that from.
> 
> As a point guard he makes a lot of nice passes, but he's not a probing water-bug guard so he's not going to get high assist numbers. He can definately get the ball to the open guy though.
> 
> He has similar game to players like Dwyane Wade and Baron Davis, but doesn't quite have their athleticism.


my ***. how good a shooter can you be when you cant even shoot .400?
as a rookie dwade scored 16 ppg on .465 and yes i know he attacked the paint like he always has BUT thats supposed to be stuckeys great asset as well and his effeciency/stats are not even close even per 36 mins.

A VERY GOOD REBOUNDER? WHAT?

dude plays 20 mpg, hes 6,5 and gets 2 boards a game. thats ****ing pathetic. since when is that very good?

he is an average passer.

and he doesnt have their athleticism,effeciency,scoring ability,rebounding ability,or defensive skills but im wrong?......


----------



## Goubot (Aug 16, 2006)

This is pretty ridiculous outrage over a comparison no one here has made. He drew comparisons to Wade (and a lot of the comparisons were to Wade coming out of Marquette) from some sites when he has drafted because he was aggressive attacking the basket and is a decent passer, but a poor man's Wade is probably his ceiling. He played 19 minutes and got 2.3 rebounds a game. Since you brought up per 36 minute stats, his rebounding rate is actually better than Wade's and Baron Davis', and it's certainly above average for a point guard. 

Looking at his overall numbers ignores the fact that he had to make his debut in the middle of the season amidst a set rotation after recovering from a broken hand, so he had a rougher adjustment period than most. In the last two months, he hit his stride. 

He has shown some signs, but he's obviously an incomplete product. His jumper needs work, he needs to learn to finish his drives, he's not a great passer, and while he can be a solid defender at times, he wavers now and then and sometimes gets lost on rotations. I don't think anyone is seriously making him out to be anything more than he is.


----------



## Deke (Jul 27, 2005)

the fact is most detroit fans look at him like hes the savior to their future. they overate the **** out of him more then any other fans do for any rookie.


----------



## STUCKEY! (Aug 31, 2005)

Deke said:


> the fact is most detroit fans look at him like hes the savior to their future. they overate the **** out of him more then any other fans do for any rookie.


When the hell did we ever say hes "the savior" to our future? If anything we have overrated Amir johnson. I don't recall anyone ever calling him the next dwade but why do you care if we speak highly of Stuckey. He has shown alot of shines of being a good player. So quit the trolling when you clearly haven't watched many games at all.


----------



## Goubot (Aug 16, 2006)

Deke said:


> the fact is most detroit fans look at him like hes the savior to their future. they overate the **** out of him more then any other fans do for any rookie.


Funny that you should speak up for Pistons fans in general and then refuse to listen when actual Pistons fans speak up. No fans I know, on the internet or in real life, have called him the team's savior. The Detroit media hasn't called him a savior. For most of the Pistons fans I know, there is guarded excitement over players like Stuckey and Amir, both of whom have shown flashes that they can become productive players for the team, and they may become starters in a few years. Right now, they're useful but limited bench players that I hope can produce well enough to spell the starters in these playoffs.


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

Deke said:


> the fact is most detroit fans look at him like hes the savior to their future. they overate the **** out of him more then any other fans do for any rookie.


Would you quit talking out of your ***, your nose is going to leave you if it has to smell the **** spewing from your mouth.

_*First a note:* I will not compare his skillset to Dwyane Wade's. He isn't Dwyane Wade. For you to even imply that any of us have ever said he is the next Dwyane Wade shows that you don't actually know what any of us have ever had to say about Rodney Stuckey._

*1. Rodney Stuckey's shooting percentage -* In shorter minutes, coming off of a broken wrist Rodney Stuckey's shooting was abysmal. He shot 35% over the close of December and into January. However if you look at his numbers once he began to work his way into regular rotation minutes, beginning with the start of the month of February, and as he began to take more shots per night and play more minutes that percentage increased to 44%.

*2. Rodney Stuckey's rebounding -* Again we're looking at a player that began his season coming off of a broken wrist. Through December/January his rebounding numbers were poor at best, at only 1.6 per night in limited minutes. Again we see these numbers increase as Stuckey is introduced to regular rotation minutes and a defined roll, and again: as he came back into a rhythm after injury. His numbers in those months jumped to 2.7 rebounds per night. Of course, this does not look spectacular but his minutes per game were at only 21. If you extrapolate out to 48 minutes that's 6.1 rebounds per. Not superstar level, but definitely not poor numbers. That would put him in the top 12 among all point guards in the NBA (note that since he is a backup playing lower minutes I allowed for the numbers to include ALL point guards and not just starters to make my numbers realistic and not unnecessarily gaudy).

*3. Rodney Stuckey's athleticism -* All I can say is... the **** you been watching?

Come back when you know what you're talking about kid.

-Chris.


----------



## Deke (Jul 27, 2005)

nice excuses. i should just blame ben gordon not getting 25 ppg and an allstar bid on his injuries and slow start?


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

Deke said:


> nice excuses. i should just blame ben gordon not getting 25 ppg and an allstar bid on his injuries and slow start?


So, basically, I tear up your ENTIRE argument and make you look like a total joker, and thats your best response? You've really got to learn to debate if you're going to come in here and try to argue with me. I not only backed up his game by proving that he was performing better once he was back into a rhythm and fully healed up. I showed that as he got put into a regular rotation spot his numbers solidified and he played very well. This proves that he has the rebounding ability (for a point guard) to hold his own, the ability to get good shots and shoot a solid percentage, and the fact is that his athleticism is one of his strengths.

Additionally since you're wondering about Ben Gordon: He wouldn't be a 25ppg scorer no matter what in the system that the Bulls run, but yes you can blame the fact that he wasn't a 20ppg player on his injuries. He sprained his wrist in early February, derailed what was a promising season as the Bulls kept his minutes low to prevent further injury (although he continued to perform at an efficient level).

Do you ever know what you're talking about?


-Chris.


----------



## Goubot (Aug 16, 2006)

Not worth it, man. Given Deke's posting history and the argumentative ability he has shown here, it's pretty clear he's not interested in discussion or anything close to it.


----------



## Deke (Jul 27, 2005)

ChrisWoj said:


> So, basically, I tear up your ENTIRE argument and make you look like a total joker, and thats your best response? You've really got to learn to debate if you're going to come in here and try to argue with me. I not only backed up his game by proving that he was performing better once he was back into a rhythm and fully healed up. I showed that as he got put into a regular rotation spot his numbers solidified and he played very well. This proves that he has the rebounding ability (for a point guard) to hold his own, the ability to get good shots and shoot a solid percentage, and the fact is that his athleticism is one of his strengths.
> 
> Additionally since you're wondering about Ben Gordon: He wouldn't be a 25ppg scorer no matter what in the system that the Bulls run, but yes you can blame the fact that he wasn't a 20ppg player on his injuries. He sprained his wrist in early February, derailed what was a promising season as the Bulls kept his minutes low to prevent further injury (although he continued to perform at an efficient level).
> 
> ...


you didnt blow up my argument you just gave excuses for why he sucked....

he had injuries and started off like crap. and you should trade rip so he can play more? ha...

your basically saying well if he played 48 mpg his stats would be better. name me one nba player who plays 48 mpg...


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

Deke said:


> you didnt blow up my argument you just gave excuses for why he sucked....
> 
> he had injuries and started off like crap. and you should trade rip so he can play more? ha...
> 
> your basically saying well if he played 48 mpg his stats would be better. name me one nba player who plays 48 mpg...


1. If you weren't such a complete and total joker maybe you would realize that I already posted earlier in this thread stating that _Richard Hamilton should not be traded._

2. He had injuries and started off like crap, exactly. They are excuses for why he played poorly early, however you fail to take note of the fact that once he got into the rotation his numbers were solid. He was efficient and a fair rebounder for a point guard.

3. Per 48s are a way of statistically comparing players that play differing minutes. As I stated in my initial post, I also included his fellow low-minute players so that it would not be an unfair comparison to only players playing a lot of minutes.

4. You have absolutely no clue what you're talking about, you obviously don't have one statistic to back up your argument. Your debate skills are comparable to a six month old chimpanzee and if you are not a 12 year old middle school student I would recommend that you go back and repeat the seventh grade with an emphasis on classes involving reading comprehension and reasoning.


-Chris.


----------



## Deke (Jul 27, 2005)

1.well my sentiments for him being overrated was based on people saying they should trade rip so he can play more.

2.He played decent. exactly. decent. people acting like hes a future allstar already when half the season he was HORRIBLE. **** happens in the nba like injuries. cant just make excuses for why every player plays poorly....

3.if chuck hayes played 48 mpg he'd be the leagues leading rebounder but thats another one of those stupid what ifs...

you cant just say well stuckey would get 6 boards if he played 48 min per game. 1 no one plays that much and 2 theres something called fatigue.

every 5 minutes stuckey averaged a rebound. thats bad for anyone 6,5. ben gordon ****ing outrebounded him lol.


----------



## STUCKEY! (Aug 31, 2005)

Deke said:


> 1.well my sentiments for him being overrated was based on people saying they should trade rip so he can play more.
> 
> 2.He played decent. exactly. decent. people acting like hes a future allstar already when half the season he was HORRIBLE. **** happens in the nba like injuries. cant just make excuses for why every player plays poorly....
> 
> ...


And he would most likely also foul out...


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

Deke said:


> 1.well my sentiments for him being overrated was based on people saying they should trade rip so he can play more.


One person conjectured this, and you decided to berate an entire fanbase over it. It wasn't "people saying" it was one person making a conjecture and the rest of us telling him it was a dumb idea. Unfortunately you chose not to actually read anything anybody actually said and base your entire assertion on the first post in the thread.



> 2.He played decent. exactly. decent. people acting like hes a future allstar already when half the season he was HORRIBLE. **** happens in the nba like injuries. cant just make excuses for why every player plays poorly....


Clearly you don't understand what injuries do. You see, when somebody gets hurt it means they can't operate at full speed. When someone can't operate at full speed, he will inevitably play at a rate which is lower than his optimal level. When a person is coming off of an injury it is expected that he will play poorly. You can excuse a person when he is playing poorly coming off of an injury, because that is exactly what it is: someone coming off of an injury. The only time when a player's play coming off of injury can be conjectured as his optimal level is when that player is injured frequently (ie: Yao Ming, Marcus Camby, etc.). When a player is only rarely injury, the time he spend becoming acclimated to regular playing time *can not be counted against him as he is not playing to his actual level.* In this case Rodney Stuckey is better than the statistics say overall, and if you look at the more recent months you begin to understand the level of play he will achieve over a full season. If he is injured on a yearly basis, then yes it will become clear that we can conjecture that his optimal potential is poor because it is a normal thing. However he does not have a history of injuries, so we can not do this.



> 3.if chuck hayes played 48 mpg he'd be the leagues leading rebounder but thats another one of those stupid what ifs...
> 
> you cant just say well stuckey would get 6 boards if he played 48 min per game. 1 no one plays that much and 2 theres something called fatigue.
> 
> every 5 minutes stuckey averaged a rebound. thats bad for anyone 6,5. ben gordon ****ing outrebounded him lol.


Per 48s however can be used to show whether or not a player has the potential to do something. If a player has a high per 48, it can be stated that he is going to be able to do something with proficiency. A player that can not rebound is not going to have a high per 48. What this is, is normalizing statistics. It is a way of making comparisons and creating accurate impressions based on quantifiable numbers. It is not a concrete statistic. Does my number tell me that he is a better rebounding point man than Eddie House? No, thats not what a per 48 number does. What it does tell me is that he has a decent proficiency for rebounding. It doesn't tell me he's one of the best by any means, but what it does tell me is that the ability to be a very good rebounding point man is there and he's far from poor in that category.



-Chris.


----------



## ike (May 24, 2006)

Great game by Rodney againts Orlando! I'm glad I was wrong, I didn't expect him to be able to perform yet at this level so well. I hope he keeps on going when Chauncey comes back, so we have also some firepower off the bench..


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

There's a lot of hating going on. I don't understand how so many people can hate on a rookie. Admit it, the guy is good for his amount of experience. When was the last time you saw a rookie play with such poise? He's got a calm and collective composure when playing the game like he's a veteran. People should stop bashing, and especially considering that he's averaged like twenty minutes during the regular season while having played half the season.


----------

